
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jparishy
SEEKING WORK, Office in Central NJ, Remote Projects Only

I am seeking new iOS projects for development within the next few months. I
work remotely from my office New Jersey, but am open to any client in US
timezones (it tends to simplify communication!). With six years of experience
in iOS development, I'm very excited to bring more products to life. While I'm
booked through September, I will have more availability throughout the rest of
the year. If you're interested, get in touch and we can schedule a call or
Skype meeting and discuss your project and see if I'm a good fit for the job.
I'm sure I will be!

For more information:
[http://juliusparishy.com/consulting/](http://juliusparishy.com/consulting/)
Or contact me directly via email: boss@jparishy.com

Have a great day!

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
mroth
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred (Based in NYC)

I'm a (primarily) backend developer who specializes in high-performance
realtime streaming. I spent many years working in the tech industry as Head of
Product for companies such as Flickr and Bitly, but left a few years ago to
concentrate on my own side projects. I am the guy behind open-source projects
such as Emojitracker.com and LOLcommits. I am looking for PT work (15-20
hrs/week max) while I continue working on my side projects.

Specialities: I cut my teeth in Ruby, but lately have been spending a lot of
my time in Elixir/BEAM and Go, as well as a bit of NodeJS. I have a _ton_ of
experience with the Twitter streaming API and Emoji encoding issues (more than
any human ever should reasonably have, probably). I have experience both in
leading large cross-functional teams as well as bringing my own projects to
market independently as the sole developer.

Ideally looking for interesting projects that map very closely to my areas of
expertise. (I do also do product strategy consulting and advise startups but
I'm posting here because I'm hoping to write some code!).

Me: [http://mroth.info](http://mroth.info) My code:
[http://github.com/mroth](http://github.com/mroth) My resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mroth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mroth) My email:
mroth[at]mroth.info

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that has recently moved to back to
Berlin after spending a few months in Asia. I am American, and know just a bit
of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I can also use
Node.js or PHP for the right project, but lately I've been doubling down on
being a backend mono-glot.

Frontend stack: my preference is React.js, though I've done a ton of work with
Angular.js and Meteor (and some Backbone). I am well-versed in current best
practices, can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel
perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great deal of graphic design experience and
can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
AndrewGreen
SEEKING WORK - California/Mexico, Remote only.

Andrew Green ag@em.net

[http://www.em.net/portfolio/resume.html](http://www.em.net/portfolio/resume.html)

Github: [https://github.com/zoolib](https://github.com/zoolib)

I’m a programmer with 30 years experience, looking for remote freelance or
fulltime projects. My preference is C++/Objective C application development
for Mac, Windows, iOS and Android, or indeed all at once.

You can see a good summary of pretty much everything I've done at
<[http://www.em.net/portfolio/>](http://www.em.net/portfolio/>).

Some high points:

* C++ developer since 1989 * Wrote and marketed the first 14.4K modem-usable VOIP application. * Raw OpenGL-based game on Mac/iOS/Android. * 'Tuplebase' a schema-less database engine (NoSQL I suppose) in 2002 * Lots of custom client/server stuff, as well as spec-compliant (e.g. HTTP, SSL, Jabber, AOL IM client) * Generally everything I do is multi-platform (Mac/Windows/Linux, or Mac/iOS/Windows, but also Android). * Full QuickDraw-style portable graphics engine, and windowing implementation. * Filesystem-in-a-file (ZBlockStore_PhaseTree) * setjmp/longjmp-based multi-threading implementation * Developer of ZooLib <[https://github.com/zoolib/zoolib_cxx>](https://github.com/zoolib/zoolib_cxx>) since 1992.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site Chicago near loop.

I WILL BUILD YOUR MVP FOR YOU.

I have 3.5 years of Ruby on Rails experience and 2.5 years of Clojure. I like
working with SaaS and building MVP's, especially SaaS MVP's. I've built a ton
of MVP's for my own startup ideas and can build yours.

Don't need an MVP built? I can still do the general Rails work, help you
migrate off of Heroku, etc.

What you get working with me:

I will help you get your site ready for an awesome launch so you can beat your
competitors and start making money.

Hassle-free hosting so you will save time. You don't have to worry about
backups, etc.

Reliability. If I decide to take on a project with you, you’ll have my number
and can reach me. I can start right away and will give you updates as often as
you'd like.

Save tons of time. I don't really like being micromanaged. If you're the type
of person to micro manage then it’s not going to be a good fit. I like being
free to work on the project and complete the tasks as I see fit and you can
just not worry about me getting it done.

Transparency: My rate is 3000 a week. I won't bullshit your time away and
we'll get things done quickly. My rate also increases quickly.

Email me at: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com or whatever email I have in my
profile.

My Github: [https://github.com/christopher-
bui](https://github.com/christopher-bui)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel very possible depending on location and
duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev you have who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-
concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp) * Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js) * Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl, Common Lisp,
Ruby, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
BMorearty
SEEKING WORK - SF Peninsula (not San Francisco itself). Onsite preferred,
remote ok after getting to know the team.

Ruby on Rails since 2007. Very experienced, full stack developer. (Ruby,
MySQL, Postgres, business logic, user interface, HTML+CSS, JavaScript, jQuery,
Angular, Bootstrap, etc.)

Rails Performance is one specialty of mine (newly-published course: Rails 4.1
Performance Fundamentals,
[http://pluralsight.com/training/Courses/TableOfContents/rail...](http://pluralsight.com/training/Courses/TableOfContents/rails-4-1-performance-
fundamentals)). Last 2 engagements I made _huge_ improvements in site speed.
10-20x faster for one set of pages. I made the other client's site faster than
all its competitors.

What I bring to the table: easy to work with; happy to work onsite side-by-
side with your team; using Rails since v1.2; 26 years experience at both big &
small companies, most of those years in very senior developer roles; good at
training others; rigorous; tested code.

Background: Have consulted to Wildfire, UserTesting, Lytro, GoDaddy.
Bachelor's in Computer Science from UC Berkeley. Staff Software Engineer at
Intuit for 12 years. Tech Lead on QuickBooks UI code. Principal Technical
Staff at Oracle for six years.

Brian Morearty

brian@morearty.org

@BMorearty

[https://github.com/bmorearty](https://github.com/bmorearty)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bmorearty](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bmorearty)

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

4 years of experience in Django

[http://www.freelywheely.com](http://www.freelywheely.com) \- fixing bugs and
implementing new features

[http://architecturemedia.com/](http://architecturemedia.com/) \- Helped in
integration of payment gateways - django, cartridge, mezzanine

[http://organicinputs.ca](http://organicinputs.ca) \- implemented new features

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres, a website for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com, currently giving support.

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery, API for iPhone app

9+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies.

Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

Github - [https://github.com/vishalsodani](https://github.com/vishalsodani)

Blog - [http://www.vishalsodani.com](http://www.vishalsodani.com)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
Anemone
SEEKING WORK: Canada/remote/willing to relocate.

Technologies: A generalist with working knowledge of MySQL, HTML, CSS and
packages like Adobe (Photoshop, Director) and MS Office (Excel, Word,
PowerPoint, etc.). Skills: Writer, researcher, marketer, product
development/design, operations.

 __Most importantly: my skills are very transferable and I learn fast on the
job. __

Resume: Happy to email it on request. Email: df6e4503 åt opayq ° com

Stuff I have done before:

•Research, analysis and content.

    
    
      - business writing (RFPs, copywriting, posts/articles)
      - scientific/technical writing (graduate level academic thesis, tech documentation).
      - strategy (marketing, product commercialization, new markets, business naming, etc).
      - write pitches, speeches, other written communications that stay on message and brand.
      - strategy consulting projects
    

•Teaching/training (workshop on business canvas, pitch training, etc)

•Voiceovers (product videos, audio book narrations, etc)

•Design and aesthetics related issues (physical product design, styling, etc).

•Operations related tasks (eg on the ground biz dev/partnerships, satellite
office setup for companies without local presence in my location).

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK: Remote (from the UK, currently in Taiwan)

I am a full-stack web developer with 9+ years experience backed by a Computer
Science degree from Imperial College London. I mainly work with
Javascript/Node.js (as well as Angular, Ember, Bootstrap). I also have some
experience doing continuous deployment setups (using Docker, Jenkins, Drone,
etc).

In the past I've worked in C++, Java, PHP and Python - I can quickly pick up
new technologies and tools as and when needed.

Some of my work:

* [https://showca.se](https://showca.se) \- Client web app, node.js, Bootstrap

* [http://purveu.com](http://purveu.com) \- Client web app, node.js, Ember

* [http://squeljs.org](http://squeljs.org) \- Open-source project, node.js and browser

* [http://waigojs.com](http://waigojs.com) \- Open-source project, node.js using ES6 generators

Contact me: ram@hiddentao.com |
[https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao) |
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao)

------
agroszer
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, EU based, part time

Python Developer with over 8 years experience I’m a highly competent and
result oriented developing and implementing various backend and middleware
systems remotely within an agile environment. I have also some frontend
experience.

As a contractor I’m adapting to new projects quickly, despite existing large
codebases. I have the great ability to strike the balance between getting
something done quickly and applying development discipline when it comes to
abstractions, tests and documentation.

Recent project contexts: healthcare, HR, legal.

Technical keywords:

    
    
      Full SDLC | Python | Zope 3, Zope Toolkit Frameworks | Pyramid
      NoSQL | mongoDB | RDBMS | postgreSQL | mySQL | ZODB
      HTML, XML, Web Technologies
      Linux | Windows
    

\--

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer)

github: [https://github.com/agroszer](https://github.com/agroszer)

resume/contacts: [http://r.pyte.hu/](http://r.pyte.hu/)

\-- Definitely open to travel for project start and meetings

------
kcorbitt
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or remote

I'm currently seeking freelancing work as a full stack web developer. I have
significant experience in Ruby on Rails, and have worked in teams as well as
individually to produce high-quality, well-tested web services. Most recently,
I've been working on a site and accompanying mobile app to record weddings and
other events (see
[https://kapshare.com/kyleandkarla](https://kapshare.com/kyleandkarla)).

My preferred web development framework is Ruby on Rails. I have full-stack web
development experience, and enjoy everything from automating deployments on
Linux to building front-end components in React.js. I also have experience in
Python (especially for machine learning, with pandas/scikit-learn) and Android
app development.

Please reach out to me if you're interested in learning more.

Github: [https://github.com/corbt/](https://github.com/corbt/) Personal site:
[https://corbt.com/](https://corbt.com/) Email: kyle@ site above

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK: Remote, or Canberra, Australia

Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have prior experience developing software for Western Digital and Accenture.

Tech stack: Strong Python scripting scripts, being familiar with web
development using Django and Flask, data scraping with Requests and
BeautifulSoup, and devops with Ansible.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with React.js and
d3.js. Hit me up at my email (in profile), or on skype at wei.yen.22

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

oDesk:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 6+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet, Vagrant and Packer

About Me

I am the author of AWS System Administration: [http://www.amazon.com/AWS-
System-Administration-practices-sy...](http://www.amazon.com/AWS-System-
Administration-practices-sysadmins/dp/1449342574/)

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (HTML/CSS/JS, Ruby,
Obj-C, Swift). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also setup
processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev - Prototyping, production, marketing.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - Seattle or remote

A friend and I recently upped sticks and moved from Chicago to Seattle to put
our tech chops to use. We've been consulting together for a little over a
year, and I personally have been doing it for one more than that.

Between us, we have experience with a lot of different areas from distributed
systems and networking protocols, to, of course, full stack web development.
Our main common ground is that we both feel equally at home with C and
JavaScript—weird, huh?

Lately, we've been focused on frontend web development and have a lot of
experience with Angular in particular. We're quick learners and eager to
experiment, but we're also pragmatic and will always choose the right tool for
the job. That said, we would especially love to get onboard with a
Clojure/ClojureScript project... just saying.

Anyway, if you have a project in need of some love from one or two clever
developers, or if you need a solid MVP, shoot me an email:
mvzink@isometree.com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes. Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients.
Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: _" As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."_

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.).

Developing scientific applications involves a high degree of uncertainty and
requires an engineer that actively participates in all phases of the SDLC
(e.g. requirements gathering, risk analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate
has always led to my role as the technical point of contact for researchers,
clinicians (surgeons, radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time. Outside of the medical domain,
my development projects have included an automated stock-trading engine
(including backtesting suite) and an NBA play-by-play parser for analytics.

Technical keywords: C# (WPF, WinForms), C++ (QT), Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK,
OpenCV, GPGPU, Ruby on Rails, etc.

------
victorbstan
SEEKING WORK

Can do: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, iOS Looking for: Remote only, or willing to
relocate to SF.

I do the "digital nomad" thing, that's why I prefer remote contracts. But I
like SF, so if a good fit happens, I'd be willing to relocate.

My contract company: [http://specificidea.com](http://specificidea.com)
Twitter: @victorbstan LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/victorstan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/victorstan)

Unsolicited quote from a developer on my last project: "I wanted to email you
to thank you for writing such great, readable and well-documented code in
Arima. I've never found it so easy to read, extend and modify a code base of
Arima's size until I was hired a few months back to build on top of your work
at Arima. You really created much of Arima with scalability and future
development in mind. I appreciate that immensely and wanted to thank you for
it."

------
_acme
SEEKING FREELANCER: Chicago or remote

I am looking for a freelancer to develop JavaScript/web-based versions of Rob
Pike's open source Plan 9 text editors, Sam and Acme. An initial project to
determine if our working styles match would be an extremely simple web-based
text editor based on the Bloomberg terminal's email compose screen (I will
provide the details if you haven't used a Bloomberg, but there are only about
five commands). If that goes well, the next step would be implementing 'sam
-d', meaning the command-line interface version of Sam that looks similar, and
works similarly, to 'ed'. Then we would move on to the interface portion of
Sam or Acme. Each project could be billed/paid-for by the hour or as a flat
rate, as we agree in advance based on specifications agreed to in advance, by
PayPal or other payment method mutually agreeable.

Please contact me at bv AT drawterm DOT io if you are interested.

------
rythie
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in the UK)

My name is Richard, I'm a full stack PHP developer. I help businesses develop
their ideas into products. I'm comfortable with everything from frontend
Javascript to PHP, Databases and Linux. However, I prefer backend work.

Buzz Words: PHP, Laravel, Code Igniter, jQuery, Javascript, CSS, Mongo, MySQL,
Git, Nginx & Apache. Also, I've got a lot experience at lower levels, MySQL
performance, Linux troubleshooting, network packet traces etc.

Work:

[https://clevergeo.com](https://clevergeo.com) \- geo location stats based on
Moves data

[http://socialteam.me/](http://socialteam.me/) \- visualize the people you
talk to the most (on twitter) as a football/soccer team

[https://cleverrun.com](https://cleverrun.com) \- planning runs and
predictions for common race distance, using the RunKeeper API.

Details: [https://rythie.com](https://rythie.com)

------
Swizec
SEEKING WORK - Remote, available for meets in SF until end of September, then
Europe

I'm a full-stack web generalist. My favourite projects are heavy on frontend
javascript and charge their users directly (or at least plan to).

I work primarily with early stage startups and have seen a variety of
successes, failures, great things, and ugly things. As such, I make the rest
of your team more productive in the long term even beyond what you hire me to
code directly.

In the words of one of my clients "If we never had ya, we would've been
fucked". I helped them take an inexperienced team from zero code, to MVP
customers paid for in a month. It was fun.

Github: [https://github.com/Swizec](https://github.com/Swizec)

Personal site: [http://swizec.com](http://swizec.com)

Email: swizec@swizec.com

PS: I'm also interested in one-off d3.js projects. Been itching to make more
cool visualisations ever since I published a book about it.

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a technical marketer, and here's how I can help your company:

* Get traction faster (for early-stage startups). * Turn more visitors into users (aka, conversion optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability studies.

What makes me different from most marketing consultants:

* I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS and jQuuery, Github).

* I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

* I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love solving real problems (by "real" I mean things that directly impact your revenue).

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co or learn more at:
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co)

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London).
Available on my own or I have a few other developers with skills varying from
hardware design to web development that I can bring in with me.

I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas
into reality.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

See my portfolio for an internet controlled football playing robot and various
Python, JavaScript and hardware projects that I've worked on.

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
koevet
SEEKING WORK - Zurich (Switzerland), remote or onsite I'm a JVM hacker with
18+ years of experience. Mostly focusing on back-end, I can code in Java,
Scala, Groovy (plus other non-JVM languages).

Very experienced with the following frameworks and technologies: Play2,
Grails, Dropwizard, Akka, ElasticSearch, Solr, Gradle, Mongo, Cassandra,
Oracle Soa Stack.

In the last 3 years I have also enjoyed quite a lot working with Puppet and
Amazon Web Services.

If you need to build production-ready RESTFul API using a solid, scalable
back-end, I can be your guy.

Some links:

[https://github.com/aestasit/](https://github.com/aestasit/)

[https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio](https://github.com/luciano-fiandesio)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucianofiandesio)

I wrote a book about Groovy 2:

[http://d.pr/2eS0](http://d.pr/2eS0)

Contact: luciano@fiandes.io

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

Looking for gigs. If you need a website makeover, responsive design, angular
js, node js, ruby on rails, squarespace customization, ios Android mobile apps
built with javascript phonegap Ionic Framework or Famo.us Also interested in
developing Internet of things prototypes, 3d printing, raspberry pis etc.

We're a trio of professionals that met in Silicon Valley. We can deliver
products and solutions that look professional and function great. Drop us a
line and check out our personal sites.

team: [http://www.r3dm.com/](http://www.r3dm.com/)

more: [http://robotie.com/portfolio/](http://robotie.com/portfolio/)
[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)
[http://www.lenoremessler.com/](http://www.lenoremessler.com/)

------
ronnyf
SEEKING WORK - Montreal, Canada, Remote

I’m working as a mobile dev since a couple of years. Worked for several
clients in several industries (financial, pharma, service, etc).

Got a few side-projects going while focussing on enterprise mobility apps.
Familiar with MS and SAP backends.

Android is a more of a hobby. Built REST apis, mainly with dropwizard (e.g.
medical image storage/preview (DICOM)).

work history:

> native iPhone/iPad management dashboard, connecting to SAP

> native iPad HR support app

> native iPad CRM application, connecting to SAP

> native iPad travel expense application, connecting to SAP

> native iPhone mobile transit application with custom backend (Montreal Metro
> & Bus Transit)

> native iPhone self improvement, motivational application

> native iPhone e-commerce application

> native iPad presentation tools for pharmaceutical representatives

> native iPhone and Android mobile application for Auditionbooth.com

linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/ronnyfalk](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/ronnyfalk)

Email: ronny at rfxsoftware d-o-t com

Skype: ronnysphone

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio: *
[http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \-
Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

and many more

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
shubhamjain
SEEKING WORK: India / Remote (Part Time)

Howdy! I am a web developer from India who loves building stuff and find ways
to do things in a better way. I am quick to pick up new tools and techniques
and indeed, nothing excites me more.

Some of cool things that I have built are,

* Whistlerr : An implementation of a research paper involving fairly difficult mathematics for whistle detection written in Javascript.

* PHP ID3: An ID3 tags reader implemented in native PHP.

* earphone_event: Small program written in python to detect earphone presses.

(Links in Github Profile)

I am looking forward to work part time (20 Hrs / week) on a project that
promises to deliver something of value.

Github: [http://github.com/shubhamjain](http://github.com/shubhamjain)

Blog: [http://coffeecoder.net](http://coffeecoder.net)

Resume: [http://shubhamjain.neocities.org](http://shubhamjain.neocities.org)

------
tumble-weed
SEEKING WORK: Remote (mostly)

Current Location: India but interested in relocating to greener pastures

Hello there, I am looking for exciting avenues for my skills in Machine
Learning/Data Analysis and Computer vision.

A little something about me:

# I am a PhD candidate in Computer Vision from India's most prolific Vision
Lab.

# Am handy with the essentials of a data-analyst's toolkit such as Multiple
Regression, SVMs, PCA & K-Means. Theoretically sound, having done courses in
Machine Learning, Statistical Methods in AI, Optimization Techniques,
Probabilistic Graphical Models.

# For my research interests, I work on Deep Neural Networks for vision. But I
have also worked on conventional face & object recognition pipelines.

# Some more keywords: Matlab, C/C++, python, scikits-learn, GPU coding in
Theano, git, sqlite....

If you've read so far, why don't you drop me a mail, and we'll have a longer
chat:

aniketsinghresearch AT gmail dot com

~~~
tumble-weed
almost forgot... you can find my resume here:
[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-vJfhWswxvdWGdJY1Zw...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-vJfhWswxvdWGdJY1Zw..).

------
fn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Toronto-based)

I am a full-stack web developer and have been freelancing for a couple years
now -- previously I was the CTO/cofounder of an acquired startup, and I have
more than a decade of professional development experience under my belt.

I am looking for contract/freelance work and currently have ~20 hours per week
of availability. I frequently work with US and other international companies
(with site visits if necessary). My preferred weapon of choice is Ruby on
Rails and its associated stack -- I've been working with Rails for 8 years, so
I know the entire stack and ecosystem backwards and forwards.

Other alphabet soup: Coffeescript, jQuery, Heroku, AWS, Ubuntu, Vagrant,
Bootstrap, etc.

Contact: fredngo at gmail dot com LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo)

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite in the Greater Toronto Area

I am a web application developer with a full understanding of taking projects
from idea to reality, and the full technology stack needed to make such an
application come to life.

Languages I've use: PHP, Java, JavaScript, node.js, python Environments I've
worked in: LAMP, Windows, Linux, BSD, VAX Databases I've stored data in:
MySQL, MSSQL, Postgres Frameworks I've used: Zend, jQuery, Struts, Spring,
JavaFX, CakePHP

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

If my skillset would be useful to your project or needs, please contact me at
creedis at gmail dot com

------
hijinks
SEEKING WORK: Remote, or SF Bay Area

I'm looking for contract/freelance devops or Linux sys admin work. I have 14
years of professional experience working with large companies and startups.
I'm a local of the Bay Area but will also do remote work. I've done it all
from building out datacenters to setting up puppet/salt setups from scratch.

I'm also pretty versed in setting up fault tolerant systems that are designed
to fail quickly and recover just as quickly.

Email: mike@zcentric.com Blog: [http://zcentric.com](http://zcentric.com)
Github: [https://www.github.com/mzupan](https://www.github.com/mzupan)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikezupan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikezupan)

Keywords: linux, devops, sys admin

------
tranc99
SEEKING WORK - remote I'm a full-stack developer that has recently moved to
the Carribean.

I've worked on some big websites including healthcare.gov, experienced across
the development lifecycle and able to design, develop, test and deploy.

I'm experienced with product development. Currently working part-time at
HackishWord and LFA as a Ruby Dev.

My preferred stack is Rails, Python or Node.js. DBs/Data store: MongoDB,
Redis, MySQL, Postgres,

I've hacked Haskell, Lisp, JavaScript, C++, Perl, Bash, Java, PHP even
ASP.NET. If it can be respectably hacked, I've probably hacked it at some
point, if not in the line of work, then on my own free time.

Frontend: I especially like Angular.js and Ember. I'm willing to help with
graphic design.

Github: [https://github.com/tranc99](https://github.com/tranc99) Email:
tmutunhire@gmail.com

------
Corun
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I'm an experienced iOS and Mac Developer who has released many of his own apps
as well as collaborated with others.

\- Developed Clear for Mac:
[http://realmacsoftware.com/clear/](http://realmacsoftware.com/clear/)

\- Developed and launched my first indie game, Pentumble:
[http://pentumble.com](http://pentumble.com)

\- Developed and launched DisplayPad:
[http://displaypadapp.com](http://displaypadapp.com)

\- Developed and launched DiskArt:
[http://diskartapp.com](http://diskartapp.com)

\- Interned at Google where I worked on Google Voice Search for Android

\- First Class Degree in Computing from Imperial College London

If you need an iOS or Mac app developed fast, cleanly and with beautiful UI.
I'm your guy!

Email me at chris [at] thecosmicmachine (dot) com

------
samuell
SEEKING WORK, Stockholm, Sweden, Remote: Yes

Looking for smaller project, or project which is OK with 10-15 hours per week
of output.

I'm an experienced (10+ years) full-stack web designer and developer with
strong skills in both design and backend development. Primarily developing PHP
based sites on ProcessWire CMS, Drupal or (Semantic) MediaWiki, but can also
develop custom web services in Go etc.

Have developed complex Drupal sites like www.aholatransport.com and
www.uppmax.uu.se (though those have a bit dated design). More recent design
example (work in progress) available at j-e-c.org (slash) newjecsite2.

Have today developed a streamlined and efficient workflow for developing great
looking, optimized and fast-loading responsive websites at a competitive
budget.

Billing via rilpartner.com | Github: github.com/samuell | Contact via
samuel.lampa (at) gmail.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

I'm an experienced Designer having done several Identities over the past 7
years all over the world. If you need an identity for your new app, website or
business, shoot me an email (in profile) and I'll set you up with a brand new
logo, business card, letterhead, envelope, brochure and website. I have an
established creative process that will provide you with original artwork
embedded with my personal brand of aesthetics. See the results in my
portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

I'm also a MEAN stack Developer (Mongo, Node.js, Angular) and front-end
Designer so if you need your ideas brought to life as a well-designed,
responsive web app that works across desktops, tablets and mobiles, please get
in touch.

------
domador
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Willing to relocate: No (I've just relocated from Costa Rica to Mexico)

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.
(I'm currently creating a project with an AngularJS / jQuery / Javascript
front end and a Slim / PHP / MySQL back end.)

------
minimind
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Sheffield/Manchester, UK. Travel regularly to London
and Brighton.

D.Phil in Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence and tons of software
engineering experience. Background started in scientific and quantitative
finance, now orientated towards full-stack web development. Knowledge and
experience in machine learning and bitcoin calculations/processing.

Most of my work these days is in Python (Django) and JS (jQuery, AngularJS,
lots), and Node.js. Lots of experience in C++ for fast real time systems for
e.g. pricing systems. Also have examples of IOS mobile phone dev., and lots
more.

I welcome enquiries anytime!

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ian-
macinnes/6/310/8b0](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ian-macinnes/6/310/8b0)

------
bartvk
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or on-site if near Amsterdam

My name is Bart van Kuik, and I'm an iOS software developer with ~15 years of
experience in the industry. I have done everything from embedded software to
enterprise-class databases, reading out custom electronics, mobile software
and more.

I've done Linux system administration, including security lockdown,
configuration of DNS (Bind), Apache, firewall, etc. Currently I focus on iOS
apps, and I can do server-side work as well, preferably in a scripting
language like Python or Perl.

I wouldn't consider myself experienced with Android but I did ship a small
Android project. I've worked with local as well as outsourced teams in China,
Indonesia and India. I could start as soon as next month.

Website: www.dutchvirtual.nl Contact: bart at dutchvirtual.nl

------
kevinburke
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco or remote

Formerly worked on Twilio's API, docs and onboarding flow for 2.5 years.
Contributor to urllib3 (the library underpinning requests) and Jenkins CI. I
can build great experiences and make developers happy.

Great with: Python, HTTP, Go, PHP, Bash, nginx, Jenkins I can make: API's,
client libraries (see my talk here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_UJHqR_2Mo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_UJHqR_2Mo)),
great user experiences, websites, Twilio applications.

Homepage: [https://kev.inburke.com](https://kev.inburke.com) Github:
[https://github.com/kevinburke](https://github.com/kevinburke) Email:
kev@inburke.com

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK / Remote

Expertise: TPAE, SCCD, Maximo, Full Stack Web Developer, Software Developer,
System Integration

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle, PostgreSQL MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools, IBM
Maximo, TPAE, BIRT, Git, SVN, API design.

I'm looking for remote work on SCCD/Maximo, integration of systems or
web/mobile/desktop software development.

Check my company's website to see some of the software solutions I offer. I'm
currently consulting with several organizations remotely with great
satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.aktive.cat/](http://www.aktive.cat/)

Email: kilian [at] aktive [.] cat

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

------
pkaler
SEEKING WORK: Vancouver or Remote

Same as last month. I'm booked for September but open for October. Probably
need 30 days of lead time for an engagement.

I have been building iOS Apps since 2008. Build Android Apps, too. I'm also
somewhat of a passable Ruby/Rails developer. I was a game developer in a
previous lifetime. I have been writing code for more than 15 years now. I have
built and managed teams.

Github: [http://github.com/kaler](http://github.com/kaler) LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler) Website:
[http://parveenkaler.com](http://parveenkaler.com) Contact:
pk@smartfulstudios.com

------
zrail
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Michigan, US

I specialize in helping people out with their Stripe implementations (I
literally wrote the book on the subject[1]). I'm also very interested in
solving your unique backend and systems problems. Recently I've helped a
company port their system to PaaS systems like Heroku and CloudFoundry and
guided another client through the ins and outs of building a Docker image for
their Rails app.

Please get in touch, either through my contact page[2] or by email:
hi@petekeen.net

[1]: [https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-
payments](https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments)

[2]:
[https://www.petekeen.net/consulting](https://www.petekeen.net/consulting)

------
infincia
SEEKING WORK - Columbus Ohio, remote and local projects

I own a consulting firm ([http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)) located
in central Ohio, specializing in iPhone, iPad and Mac OS X app development. We
have about 5 years experience working on both the iOS and OS X platforms.

We accept projects of any size, and provide maintenance services for existing
apps that need anything from minor style changes, to a complete overhaul.

We also provide backend server development and management services for apps
that need a new one, or have outgrown their existing solution.

A selection of case studies for projects we've worked on are available on the
website ([http://infincia.com/consulting](http://infincia.com/consulting)),
some have been featured on Lifehacker[1], The Verge[2], The Unofficial Apple
Weblog[3], and other high profile sites.

As the lead software engineer at the company, I have 5+ years of experience
writing Objective-C, C, and Javascript, 7 years experience writing Python, and
8 years writing CSS and HTML. I've also been a Linux and FreeBSD administrator
for about 8 years, and have used and deployed MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Redis, Memcached, Nginx, HAProxy and various other server systems in
production.

Website: [http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)

Email: consulting@infincia.com

[1] [http://lifehacker.com/5981974/hypegram-for-mac-brings-the-
si...](http://lifehacker.com/5981974/hypegram-for-mac-brings-the-sites-great-
music-to-your-desktop-in-a-simple-elegant-player)

[2] [http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/10/3752366/hypegram-app-
os-x...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/10/3752366/hypegram-app-os-x-
streaming-music-discovery)

[3] [http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/13/daily-mac-app-mi-fi-
monitor/](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/13/daily-mac-app-mi-fi-monitor/)

------
entropy_
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Lebanon)

Most of my professional experience has been with mobile development(iOS,
Android and openGL ES) but I also have experience with nodeJS, python and C
from personal projects. I'm also a polyglot and an avid learner so I will not
list all of the technologies and languages I've picked up over the past 10 or
so years I've been programming, these are just the ones I have most experience
with and could get up and running on immediately.

I'm mainly interested in freelance part-time work(10~20hrs/week) though I
might be open to full-time work.

My native language is Arabic but I speak both English and French quite
fluently and have excellent communication skills.

I can be reached at raja.e.baz@gmail.com

------
tuxidomasx
SEEKING WORK- Charlotte, NC. Remote

I am a full-stack developer and head up a shop that specializes in building
app prototypes and MVPs, and developing strategies to help validate ideas.

I help a lot of people who don't want to put their project on hold while they
search for a permanent dedicated CTO or dev. team.

If you have an idea for an app (web or mobile) and need to build a working
first version and get it into the hands of some beta users so you can see if
the idea has legs, we should talk.

[http://rocketmvp.com](http://rocketmvp.com)

Keywords: mobile, native, hybrid, iOS, app, xcode, Java, Android, Sencha,
Cordova/PhoneGap, Kendo, Django, Node.js, Amazon AWS, Google App Engine, MVP,
prototype

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Canada or Remote

I’m a digital product design consultant, able to design and implement my work
in Node and Ruby environments (I dual-wield design experience with a computer
science background). I have worked with startups like 42, a Y Combinator
startup with a glorious testimonial on my site, to flesh out business needs
and create UI improvements to meet them.

I’m looking to work with more startups to help improve their businesses. If
you want to to take your product from a MVP-looking mess to something that you
and your investors can be proud of, let’s work together.

[http://INFILEXFIL.com](http://INFILEXFIL.com) / operations@infilexfil.com

------
izolate
SEEKING WORK - London UK or Remote

Hey, designer & frontend developer here. Can help you design beautiful
interfaces, and build them with the following tools: HTML5, CSS (SASS, Less),
JavaScript (jQ, _, ko, backbone), Grunt/Gulp.js, Bower, Git. Nice cutting edge
stuff, done the right way.

I also have backend experience with Python (Pyramid, Flask), PHP, MySQL,
Ansible, API design. Worked on a large-scale Pyramid app as a fullstacker, so
happy to help out there too.

Website: [http://izolate.net](http://izolate.net) (links to everything else)

Resume: [http://izolate.net/resume.pdf](http://izolate.net/resume.pdf)

Email: yoshtalwar {at} gmail

------
hiring_gb
SEEKING WORK - Currently based in Cambridge/London UK. More than happy to
relocate to EU cities.

Remote : YES

Full Stack Web Application developer with primary focus on front end
development. Designed and developed many complex web applications dealing with
varied domains from Bio-Tech Lab Management Systems to Smart Metering.

Technologies used: Java, C#, Python, AngularJS, Javascript, D3, jQuery, HTML5,
CSS3, LESS, Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, T-SQL, Git, Grunt

Current Stack: AngularJS/UI Router based Single Page applications, D3 for
visualisations, interacting via REST with Python and PostgreSQL backend.

Can provide references on demand.

CV: [http://bit.ly/hn_jsdev](http://bit.ly/hn_jsdev)

Contact details in CV.

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in UK)

Looking to get assurances about the security of your site or application? I
will perform a thorough code and security audit for you and highlight any
issues related to a) security b) code quality and c) robustness.

As part of the service, I will compile a report detailing each issue, the
impact it may have on your business, and how to fix it.

I can then work with your developers to fix the issues, or optionally, fix the
issues myself.

If you are interested please get in touch. I can also show you an example
anonymised report that I recently compiled for a custom e-commerce solution to
give you a sense of what my audit covers.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Glen Scott <glen@yellowsquare.info>

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with focus on Data Visualization, d3.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

==============

Recent projects:

* Fast growing, RoR based classifieds site for general aviation: [http://www.PlaneBoard.com](http://www.PlaneBoard.com)

* Building dashboards and managing data visualization, reporting for a hedge fund

* Misc visualizations in d3: [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/nfl-football-schedule/](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/nfl-football-schedule/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-visualizatio...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-visualization/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/open-high-low-close-chart-d3-js...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/open-high-low-close-chart-d3-js/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by-country-sport/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-cal...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-california/)

=============

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Blog: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis)

------
twog
SEEKING FREELANCER - Haskell Developer - Remote or Chattanooga, TN

Were building a new type of fantasy basketball game, and were looking for a
Haskell contractor to help work on our backend, developing core components,
features and infrastructure. You care about things like good API design alot &
understand REST principles. Experience with the web framework Yesod is a plus.

Skills were looking for

* Proven experience in Haskell or other functional programming languages.

* Familiarity with Javascript is a big plus, since that means you can handle our client-side too when necessary.

* Being able to get things done and to ship code.

* Experience with large code bases and structuring code in a modular way.

Interested? Contact me toni (at) fanjam.com

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, technical writing, assorted web tech (Django,
Javascript, Backbone, Bootstrap, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
amanda5885
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote C#/.NET developer with minimum of 5 years
experience

\- Strong understanding of networking, routing, firewalls, inter-process
communication, threads

\- Experience with XAML and Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF)

\- Experience with Objective-C/Cocoa preferable

\- Mac development experience with Xamarin.Mac or Xcode and Cocoa (and
Objective-C and C to a lesser extent) highly desirable

\- Understanding of the “netsh advfirewall” (Windows) and “pfctl” (Mac)
commands for manipulating firewall rules desirable

\- Understanding DHCP, DNS leaks, and DNS resolver configuration on Windows
(IP Helper API) and Mac (scutil) desirable

If you're interested please contact me at my email address listed in my
profile.

------
redouane
SEEKING WORK - Remote - might consider onsite

generalist software developer here, mainly a python guy, i can do modern web
development, desktop apps, backend servers, reporting / sql, scripting and
more.

recent work inculude: - writing an extensible realtime telecom CDR data
processing server, using a python stack - design and deployment of a log
analysis solution using python, elasticsearch, logstash, and kibana python
frameworks:flask, django, sqlalchemy, pyside/qt, other: linux, rdbms, sql,
redis, elasticsearch, crawling, software architecture / design patterns,
distributed systems and more.

my contact info is on my profile

------
twog
SEEKING FREELANCER - Javascript/Ember.js frontend engineer - Remote or
Chattanooga, TN

Were building a new type of fantasy basketball game, and were looking for a
contractor to help us build out the frontend of our application. We are using
Ember.JS and websockets(socket.io), looking for someone who has worked with
both of those technologies.

Looking for:

* Proven experience working with Javascript on client-side (ember.js/or angular/react)

* Experience working with web sockets & realtime technology

* Comfort on the front end html5, compass, and css/sass

* Being able to get things done, communicate well (we use slack) and ship on time.

Interested? Contact me toni (at) fanjam.com

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote .

I'm a full-stack web developer. I love building prototypes/MVPs.

My skills : Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript,
Bootstrap/Foundation, VPS/AWS/S3/Linux/Ubuntu/nginx, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

### Recent projects :

[http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com) (A curated job board for Rails
Freelancers), [http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net) (a simple
pc builder tool)

My Blog : [http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com)

Contact : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK: Toronto or remote (full-time)

Seasoned marketing writer, technical writer, editor and blogger with broad and
deep experience in business writing, a deft touch with copy that sells, and a
strong understanding of Web 2.0 and social media.

Specialties:Experience with writing sales copy, Web copy, one-to-one
communications, ghostwriting, and other types of documents.

My core competencies include Web 2.0, social media, Internet marketing, open-
source software in business, bootstrapping.

[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jonathanacohen2008/)

------
randomwalk152
SEEKING WORK: Toronto, Ontario, Canada or Remote

I am looking for either freelance / contract / consulting work, or to make
contacts with people in the startup scene in Toronto.

A summary of myself:

\- PhD in applied mathematics from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
data analysis, data science, etc.

\- Expertise in quantitative finance, algorithmic trading, financial data
analysis

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

\- Experienced in developing web apps in Django, Javascript, etc.

Things I would be interested in working with:

\- Functional languages: Haskell, Erlang, F#, etc.

\- GPU or FPGA: Cuda, OpenCL

\- Big Data: Hadoop, HBase, Riak, ZeroMQ, etc.

Contact me at randomwalk152 % gmail % com

------
joemoon
SEEKING FREELANCER - RoR Developer

Location: Remote or Gainesville, FL

Startup seeking senior level RoR developer that can help cleanup an existing
code base and establish best practices for a team of less experienced
developers.

jluna -at- eventplicity -dot- com

~~~
nhance
This is exactly what we do:

[http://buildbettersoftware.com/](http://buildbettersoftware.com/)

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK: remote

Location: Bangalore, India

I have more than 6 years of web programming in Django, Flask; I can build MVP
and prototypes; Worked on many products from scratch.

technology stack: Python, PostgreSQL, Django,Go, Openstack, Bootstrap,
Git,Nginx, HAProxy, Docker.

github: [https://github.com/shabinesh](https://github.com/shabinesh)

LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh)

Blog: [http://thepedestrian.in](http://thepedestrian.in) (moving to a new
server, hence incomplete)

Email: shabi (at) fossix.org

------
ulisesrmzroche
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hi, my name is Ulises Ramirez-Roche and I'm a full-stack web developer with a
background in Radio-TV-Film. I've been working professionally with Ember for 3
years and with Ruby on Rails for 5. I maintain the Ember App Kit to Ember CLI
Migration Guide, as well as being a frequent speaker at the Ember ATX Meetups.

You can quickly find more about me at
[http://ulisesrmzroche.info](http://ulisesrmzroche.info) and here is my resume
[http://goo.gl/Idbm92](http://goo.gl/Idbm92)

------
Jake232
SEEKING WORK - Remote (London)

I'm primarily a Python programmer, although also proficient in Ruby. I'm
interesting in work in regards to web scraping.

I have extensive experience in this field and can provide dozens of
references. I can deliver scripts, or just data exports in SQL / CSV formats.

I have also written a very popular blog post on the topic of web scraping
also: [http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-
resource/](http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-resource/)

Drop me an email at jake.austwick AT gmail.com for more information.

------
noomerikal
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Los Angeles

Hi, I am a successful startup co-founder, ex-CTO, full stack developer. I can
help you to quickly build or scale your MVP.

Skills: App Development - Ruby on Rails, RSpec, TDD, Angular.js, Node.js,
D3.js, Jasmine, Bootstrap, Foundation, HTML5, CSS3. Big Data - Hadoop, HBase,
Cassandra, Storm, Kafka, Machine Learning. Marketing and growth hacking.
Startup advisement.

Availability through October is 15-20 hours/week.

Rate - $150/hr.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bennettneale/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bennettneale/)

bennett.neale at gmail.com

Cheers, Bennett

------
Paul_McFreely
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Europe / France

Full-stack Rails / Ember.js developer, with a curiosity that make me play/work
with various technologies and ideas. Instead of boring you with a list of
buzzword, I'll just say that I have extensive experience working with SMBs
(and I've created one myself), so I know what it is and what it takes to live
such an adventure.

I mainly specialized in prototypes / MVPs, but I'm opened for more various
work. Let's talk.

My blog: mcfreely.divshot.io My GitHub: github.com/mcfreely

Contact: paulmcfreely at gmail dot com

------
quantisan
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston or Remote

Want to do functional programming on the front-end? Come take on the PR
industry with us!

Spokepoint is an MIT startup based in Cambridge, MA looking for a front-end
(Clojurescript) developer to work directly with our core products for the next
3+ months full-time.

Job Specs:
[https://docs.google.com/a/glassymedia.com/document/d/1u-7F3G...](https://docs.google.com/a/glassymedia.com/document/d/1u-7F3GpcRCxiY8YxVoVw9h6j_oKp3Tf42TFLr61rpt8/)

Get in touch with me (Paul) paul@glassymedia.com

------
nchuhoai
Location: NYC Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
Rails/React/Foundation Resume:
[http://www.nambrot.com/about](http://www.nambrot.com/about)
Email:nambrot@googlemail.com

I have current commitments, so I'm only looking for freelance/contract work.

I'm a fullstack product guy. A jack of all traits. At my current engagement I
fix everything from refactoring the bsvkend infrastructure to SPA-ing their
frontend with React. I'll be sure to help your business as

------
nikentic
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Local (Stockholm, Sweden)

My name is Jonathan Grahl and I work exclusively with Flask/Django platforms.
With over 2 years of experience with these platform I can build stable &
productive code bases.

Currently I am helping out different companies with implementing custom
CMS/e-commerce solutions built with modularity and extendability in mind.

Experiences: React, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Flask, Django, Ruby on Rails, REST,
Analytics

Current interests: Stripe implementations, Heroku, ReactJS, ClojureScript/OM,
Django

You can contact me on jonathan@keyholders.io

------
_august
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Berkeley or remote

HTML, CSS, Javascript, Meteor

I am a full stack Meteor developer, with a focus on UX/UI design and front-
end. Meteor allows me to create MVPs with a quick turnaround.

Some of the Meteor projects I worked on: \-
[https://fitloop.co](https://fitloop.co) \-
[https://pushpickup.com](https://pushpickup.com).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shridhargupta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shridhargupta)

Email: shri@fastmail.fm

------
thisincludes
SEEKING WORK: UK/remote/willing to relocate

Hi, I'm Richard Child, an Interaction Designer at Grid North. Previously I
worked at Cabify, a Spanish startup that designs and develops apps for
personal transportation.

View work:

[http://gridnorthdesign.com](http://gridnorthdesign.com)
[http://dribbble.com/thisincludes](http://dribbble.com/thisincludes)
[http://linkedin.com/in/thisincludes](http://linkedin.com/in/thisincludes)

------
Codephene
SEEKING WORK - Boston/Remote Software engineer with 15+ years of experience.
Strongest at core cross platform development in C++. After that Java and C#,
beyond that Ruby, Rails, JavaScript and SQL. Most comfortable with back end
development; but capable of operating throughout the stack. You need it
done... I get it done, that's the model! I can commit 20 hours a week to your
project at east coast rates. Meets in Boston or NYC are doable, you can reach
me at: codephene (at) codephene (dot) net

------
iandundas
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Freelance iOS and full-stack developer, based in Amsterdam.
[http://iandundas.co.uk/hire](http://iandundas.co.uk/hire)

I've worked with a wide range of iOS frameworks and thus have a broad
experience (worked on 14 apps to-date).

Currently enjoying digging into functional reactive programming via
ReactiveCocoa and, of course, practising Swift.

I can travel to wherever you are in the world to meet and kickoff, though I
prefer working remotely for long term projects.

Rate: $3500/week, negotiable. contact at iandundas .co.uk

------
adaline
SEEKING WORK: Close to Sheffield, UK or Remote

Hi, I have just returned to UK and looking for more freelance work. I have a
great deal of experience building web based systems, from straight up apps to
various data processing and acquisition systems for back end services.

I specialise in building system which make people happy, which I believe makes
me great for front end work and MVP projects.

Specialities: Ruby, JS (Node and client, love WebAudio), Go, UX, design

LinkedIn: uk.linkedin.com/pub/valentin-arkhipov/14/936/6b6/

Email: arkhipov.valentin@gmail.com

------
hamidr
SEEKING WORK: Tehran, Iran.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies(worked with): C/C++1y(Qt, Boost, and ASIO), PHP(Symfony and
Kohana), JavaScript(jQuery and AngularJS), Bootstrap, Ruby, Git, MySQL,
MongoDB, and Redis.

Resume: On request. [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-
davoodi/27/88/5b5](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-davoodi/27/88/5b5)

Email: hrdavodi at gmail com

Rates: $35/hour, ($40 for projects extending over 120 hours/month)

Familiar with(or willing to learn): Scala(play and spray), Haskell, RoR, and
AngularJS.

------
mendezwin
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Technologies: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, beanstalkd,
supervisor, Mailgun, Stripe, Bootstrap, Linode, DigitalOcean Location: Boston,
MA Resume: [http://mendezwin.github.io](http://mendezwin.github.io) Email:
mendezwin [at] gmail.com

Bring your projects to life. I work quick and bootstrap every step of the way
without putting a dent in your pocket.

Looking to build my portfolio a bit more with some projects.

Would prefer to work with people with budgets, and know what they want.

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a software developer and a data scientist. I have a background in applied
statistics, mathematics, physics and quantitative finance. I have written
production systems dealing with big data, analytics, prediction and
interactive visualization.

Please contact me for references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
acrecruiting
SEEKING FREELANCER - Sr. Network Engineers with 7+ years exp. and Juniper
Certifications. We are filling several remote positions for Juniper Networks
working on Boeing and Apple projects.

Duration is one year initially with extensions likely. Numerous Locations - 12
months Contract- $45/C2C

The key skills for some of these are as follows:

Boeing: SRX, EX,MAG, Pulse upgrade SSL-VPN Apple: Systest RIB scale

Juniper certifications preferred. Some travel to client site may be required
at times but not often.

Contact me at andersoncampbellrecruiting(at)gmail.com

------
job777
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Mumbai, India

Looking for a WordPress master to make updates to our CMS, which powers a new
media site. We have a detailed product update plan ready-to-go but are equally
open to new ideas from our developers.

Skills we are looking for: \- Extensive experience with PHP/WordPress (links
to products, references a must) \- Confidence to speak up and suggest ideas \-
Ability to deliver on time \- A passion for new media is a big plus!

Interested? Write to jobs (at) scroll (dot) in.

------
zgoldberg
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Remote OK (We're based in Hong Kong, something within a
few time-zones is preferable)

We're a mobile communications startup based out of HK (both founders from the
valley though). We're launching an iOS app in September and we're working as
quickly as we can to get Android ready as well, but it's still at least 2
months behind. Looking to hire a freelancer with Android experience to help
shrink that timeline down.

Contact: zach@lynkmessenger.com

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, JAVASCRIPT or Devops based
projects.

Midwest billing rates.

Senior Developer 8+ years exp.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations. Custom gems and plugins. Ecommerce, Telephony apps.

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
CyrusL
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Palo Alto (Remote OK)

We are a YC advertising startup. Right now, all of our mobile ad inventory
comes from middle-man exchanges, but we’d like to start sourcing some of it
directly from app developers.

We have build a proof-of-concept iOS app that loads our ads directly from our
servers. Now we would like to take that concept and turn it into an iOS SDK we
can distribute publicly to app developers.

Does this sound interesting to you? Please email me to learn more: cyrus @
lean period com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Thailand

Looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and server
infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via stephen (dot) reay (at) me (dot) com

------
kidsil
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
bryanwbh
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia)

A web application developer who is currently based in Kuala Lumpur, seeking
work to bring value.

As a Ruby on Rails developer, the other skills which can be brought to the
table are Ruby On Rails, RSpec, HTML5, CSS3, PostgreSQL, Git and other
business-centric skill sets.

My profile is at [http://www.bryanwongbh.com](http://www.bryanwongbh.com)

You can reach me out via email at bryanwongbh@gmail.com

Cheers, Bryan

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK, London or Remote

We're looking for great clients who are seeking an also great FULL-STACK team,
or individual developer, to pair with.

Some of the technologies we work with are Ruby on Rails, EmberJS and
AngularJS. Experienced team in SOA, IoT, and Data Analysis.

You can contact directly with our actual or past clients to hear more about
how (good) we work.

Site: [http://whitesmith.co](http://whitesmith.co)

My email: daniel {at] whitesmith (dot] co

------
IpV8
SEEKING WORK

Contract developer in Portland, Maine. I have done all sorts of projects from
automated healthcare surveys to financial trading platforms to food recall
accountability. I specialize in coming on to an already existent technology
team when the workload is temporarily ramped up. I also have worked with
people with no tech knowledge about where to start when they have an idea.

Contact me at: steve dot northup at the gmail.

------
isdictio
SEEKING WORK - Location: London - Remote: Yes.

I provide privacy services to small businesses, NGOs, charities, journalists,
etc, specializing in Source Protection. Does your organization deal with
documents that need to make sure the source is not compromised? Photographs
that need to protect the identity of the subjects? And so on. I offer data
redaction audits as well as instructional workshops.

contact: jumakaaa (at) yahoo (dot) com

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm from London, but currently staying in Germany

I'm a full-stack developer (experience in web, mobile, and server-side
development).

Technologies: Clojure, Ruby, JavaScript (jQuery, React, ExtJS, Backbone.js,
Node.js), HTML5/CSS, Java, Objective-C, Python, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra,
MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
philous
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Travel Location: Europe, Latvia

Full stack .NET developer, backend/frontend. Currently actively developing for
mobile platforms using Xamarin framework. Offering Xamarin development for
iOS, Android and Windows platforms.

Linkedin:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous/](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous/)

Email: philip.gaevsky@outlook.com

------
neilxdsouza
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in India).

Looking for a months work, to raise some funds to help move my startup along.
I can work on node.js / Bootstrap. I am comfortable with postgresql for the db
backend.

I am currently learning Android, but not very far along.

I can also do yacc grammars and parsers - although I guess such work would be
very rare .

My billing rate is USD 30 per hour.

My email is nxd_in@yahoo.com , github.com/neilxdsouza

------
andreash
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Wordpress Developer andreas@ahennie.no We are
looking for a remote, freelance developer with Wordpress (WP) experience.
We're a small digital agency in Oslo with many WP equires from clients. We are
3 guys working together with design, digital marketing and Ruby on Rails
project. We each have our own different side projects.

------
0xeeeeeeee
Seeking work. Remote

I do security consulting and work at a well known security startup. If you
have a web or mobile app that you need help either implementing, scaling, or
someone to pentest and double check your security settings, crypto, token
implementation, whatever you need then I'm your guy. I'm available for short
or long engagements

You can email me at evanjjohns at gmail

------
eggie5
SEEKING WORK -- Remote (San Diego) Rails expert -- Ruby/Rails development
since 2007. Mobile (iOS/android) development. Can get you idea up and running
fast. Or can save existing projects. $75/hour -- for more information about
me: [http://eggie5.com](http://eggie5.com)

------
Jean-Philipe
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote.

I'm a full-stack engineer, see my blog at stratha.us and
github.com/strathausen For the past years, I've been mainly doing JavaScript
(Browser/Server), Python, Java, SQL, No-SQL. I've been the CTO of upcload.com
for the first four years. Contact me at philipp@stratha.us

------
nburkley
SEEKING WORK: Berlin, Germany or remote

Full-stack developer with nine years industry experience, five of which have
been with Ruby on Rails. Plenty of production experience with Ruby,
JavaScript, MySQL/PostgreSQL, HTML & CSS. I write stable, maintainable code
and enjoy working on interesting projects.

Email: burkley.niall@gmail.com

------
Gustomaximus
SEEKING WORK: Digital Marketer. I work across most skill sets with a
preference for performance advertising & lead generation. I've done campaigns
in more than 50 countries with 100+ million downloads/purchases/sign-ups from
my activities.

Based Sydney, Australia

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Profile & Contact: www.angusthompson.com

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK: US or remote. Will travel.

\- Python - Django, Flask

\- PHP - Codeigniter, Laravel, Wordpress

\- Objective C - iOS 7

\- Java - Spring

Why me?

I have been consulting with startups for the past 5 years and have a proven
track record.

Contact information: Please look at my HN profile.

## Note ##

Get in touch even if you don't require my services. I might be able to connect
you with the right people.

------
arisingpopli
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote: Yes

skills: HTML5, CSS3, WordPress

contact: sahil@popli.me

website: [http://www.popli.me](http://www.popli.me)

stackoverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2109888/sahil-
popli](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2109888/sahil-popli)

------
originalankur
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Bengaluru

Portfolio -
[http://ankurgupta.name/work.html](http://ankurgupta.name/work.html)

Skills - Python, Django, Golang, Javascript, Qt/C++, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap,
AngularJS

Contact - ankur @ outlook . com

------
roger_burkhard
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Website: [http://rogerburkhard.com](http://rogerburkhard.com)

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, PHP, SQL, Laravel, CodeIgniter, Wordpress,
Drupal, Responsive Webdesign, UI/UX Design

------
napperjabber
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (-7 GMT)

.IOS and/or Android Application Development. ( HTML5/Cordova/PhoneGap )

.AngularJS/Coffeescript

.Clojure/ClojureScript

.Python/Django/Flask

.Salt-Stack

If it involves programming, I can do it. I'm not setup for embedded
development anymore.

Contact: napperjabber@gmail.com

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel as and when required.

Location: Ahmedabad/ Mumbai, India

What we do: iOS 8, Mac Apps & Android

Team: 5 Mobile Enthusiasts and Designers ( 4 iOS + 1 Android)

Website: [http://mobilefirst.in](http://mobilefirst.in)

Few of our direct & indirect clients include Reliance Communication, Mahindra
First Choice, VW Automobile, CarWale.com, National Football League and other
prestigious names.

\- 5 Yrs Experience in iOS and Mac Application Development \- Received
accolades from Apple, WSJ and NYT for mobile applications \- Having work with
Automobile, Publication and Sports domain premium clients \- Involved in
complex Airline solutions and NFL Teams solution \- Great analytical skills,
powerful with Objective C and pixel perfect design

Air Craft Configurator - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pilatus-
pc-12-ng-](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pilatus-pc-12-ng-)
configurator/id875872329?mt=8

Volkswagen Korea App - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/autobiz-
korea/id892911562?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/autobiz-
korea/id892911562?mt=8)

Magazine Reader - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bahamas-caribbean-
pilots-](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bahamas-caribbean-pilots-)
guide./id589370074?mt=8

Stock Exchange App for Qatar [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/qe-
market-](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/qe-market-) watch/id547167222?mt=8

A.) Enterprise iOS / Android -

Providing services to Automobile Sector on Mobile Products. \- India's largest
automobile Car Portal is our one of our client. \- India's largest Car
Reseller also working with us.

B.) iBeacons and Location Tracking - iBeacons is the new retail trend. With
that you can do Indoor Maps, In-store coupons, Loyalty apps, deep analytics
etc. So far we have partnered with Qualcomm (Gimbal) & Motorola (MPact),
Apple's iBeacon platform.

C.) iOS 8 - We have already started working with iOS 8. Mainly with TouchKit &
HealthKit, Extensions other newly added APIs. We would be porting most our
apps to Swift in next 2 to 3 months.

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Rates: 20 USD/hour, Availability : 2nd Week of September onwards

------
_RPM
SEEKING WORK Location: Chicago, IL Remote : Yes

Skills: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, Git, Linux, HTML, CSS

I am a full stack developer, and implement awesome code. I am currently a CS
student that needs work as soon as possible.

email: bWVAcnlhbm1jY3VsbGFnaC5jb20K

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Rajkot, India

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: PHP, Laravel with good knowledge of Design patterns, Good
experience with GIT, Bootstrap, html, jquery, javascript.

Resume: ON request.

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

Excellent in communicating in english language.

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote: Yes

skills: couchdb

contact: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

stackoverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

------
loumf
SEEKING WORK

Location: Massachusetts (remote)

Contact: loufranco.com or lfranco -at- greenwave-solutions -dot- com

Mobile (iOS or Hybrid/PhoneGap/Cordova), Django/Python, C/C++/C#/Java

------
edoceo
I need a freelancer, building apps for OSX 10.7 and newer. Quite simple app
really, cloning functionality from a Win32 app I wrote. edoceo@gmail.com

------
traad
SEEKING WORK, REMOTE or Varginha,Brazil

coffee specialist(cupping,merchanting all things coffee), bodybuilding and
gaming enthusiast

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

Design, UI, UX, and development

contact: marco@masswerks.com

------
markprovan
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Scotland

Currently working with Golang, Rails and Ember (using Ember CLI)

Contact me markgprovan (at) gmail.com for a chat :)

------
stefantalpalaru
SEEKING WORK: remote

Location: Italy

I have more than 5 years of web programming and Linux system administration
experience. I enjoy both back-end and front-end development.

technology stack: Python, PostgreSQL, Django, Cython, Go, Vala, Javascript,
jQuery, Bootstrap, Bash, Git, Vim, uWSGI, Nginx, Varnish

github:
[https://github.com/stefantalpalaru](https://github.com/stefantalpalaru)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/stefan-
talpalaru/10/9/3a1](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/stefan-talpalaru/10/9/3a1)

oDesk profile (visible when logged in):
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0124e4ac0428f40531](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0124e4ac0428f40531)

email: stefantalpalaru@yahoo.com

------
JanezStupar
SEEKING WORK - Remote, onsite if and when necessary.

Location: Slovenia - Europe

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/janez-%C5%A1tupar/34/85b/8a9](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/janez-%C5%A1tupar/34/85b/8a9)

Website: [http://www.janezstupar.com/](http://www.janezstupar.com/)

Area of expertise: Full stack web development, mostly versed in JavaScript,
Python, Lotus Domino and distributed systems. I Have dabbled in many languages
and frameworks. I have a lot of devops experience (comes with being a senior
developer for nearly 10 years) and general expertise from the field of SDLC.

Recent client: "Great well-rounded developer, pro-active, efficient,
professional and I enjoyed working with him throughout the contract. Great
communication, excellent technical skills (Python), and most importantly, he
delivers. I will definitely work with him again in the future! I've worked
with many contractors remotely and hired multiple full time developers as well
for on-site work."

Contact and portfolio info on my website.

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

------
notastartup
SEEKING WORK Vancouver, BC Remote: Yes

My portfolio: [http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com)

I'm a LAMP developer by trade with Python and Java experience. I've been doing
this for 5 years, also worked with Meteor last year.

